# Rot/Grüne LED Streifen



## Wignatz (6 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es LED Streifen (am besten flexibel als klebestreifen, z.B. Meterware) die sowohl grün als auch rot anzeigen kann??? OHNE Vorschaltgerät?
Also einfach nur mit drei Anschlüsse für Minus, Rot und Grün! Die Ansteuerung erfolgt dann über eine SPS welche Farbe angezeigt werden soll.

Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden !

Mfg
Wignatz


----------



## Sinix (6 März 2012)

vielleicht wirst du hier fündig:

http://www.leds.de/LED-Leisten-Module/SuperFlux-LED-Leisten/


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 März 2012)

Hallo

Bei den (RGB) LED-Stripes die ich hier habe kann man 
Rot, Grün und Blau getrennt versorgen.
Einzige haken an der Sache:
12VDC 1x+ die einzelnen Farben werden über - versorgt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## TimoK (6 März 2012)

Hi,
es gibt rote und grüne LED-Stripes, also einfach zum Aufkleben mit z.B. 12V oder 24V Spannungsversorgung. Kannst du nicht einfach 2 Stripes nebeneinander kleben und mit ca. 5cm Abstand davor aus satiniertem Plexiglas (o.ä.) eine Scheibe vorsetzen? So kannst du ohne großen Stress beide Farben ansteuern, den Abstand nebeneinander merkt man durch die Scheibe nicht. Haben wir letzte Woche noch so mit ca. 40-50 Metern unterschiedlichster Farben (RGB und Weiß) gemacht, hierbei allerdings teilw. Ansteuerung über 0-10V Ausgabebaugruppen.

Link: http://deko-light.com/LED2012/

Schau dir mal die Seite 38 an.

Edit: Direkt RGB Ansteuern wie Timo das vorgeschlagen hat geht natürlich auch. Es gibt das Ganze dann mit 24V (Seite 44 z.B.). 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Wignatz (6 März 2012)

Hallo und Danke schonmal !

@TimoVoss:
Im moment haben wir 3 grüne und 3 rote Streifen jeweils abwechselnd untereinander vorgesehen. Was uns dabei stört ist der "relativ" große Verkabelungsauwand und das die einzelnen Rollen zusammen teurer sind wie eine RGB Rolle. Da wir diese Streifen an einer Haube befestigt haben, muss das steckbar gemacht werden. Da kam halt die Frage auf, ob wir nicht einfach ein RGB Leiste einsetzen können !


----------



## TimoK (6 März 2012)

Sollte also funktionieren, würde ich aber vor dem Einsatz mit einer Rolle mal testen! ;-)


----------



## Palmok (5 April 2012)

Rgb Leisten halte ich sowieso für die bessere Alternative.  


Du hast keinen großen 	Verkabelungsaufwand
Mit einem Controller kannst du 	alle Leisten gleichzeitig ansteuern
sollte insgesamt weniger Platz 	verbrauchen und kostengünstiger sein
 Hier findest du ziemlich günstige rgb leisten, die ich bei mir verbaut habe http://www.leiste.de/


----------

